# probleme mit nvidia 7600GT

## mc-iceman

Hallo 

Hab widermal gedacht ich könnte gentoo Installieren, nun stehe ich wider an einem Problem an!

Ich hab den neusten Treiber emerge nvidia-drivers nun wen ich modprobe nvidia mache bekomm ich folgenden Feler!

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

Was hab ich faltsch gemacht oder vergessen??

mit lspci bekomme ich auch beim 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:0391 (rev a1)!

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7930

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7933

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7934

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:0391 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 0001:8168 (rev 01)

03:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

Mir sind meine ideen ausgegangen!?

----------

## xraver

VGA compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:0391 (rev a1) 

Hm,

du kannst in der xorg.conf  in der Section wo deine Karte eingerichtet wird den Bus mit angeben.

Bei mir isses z.B.

```
BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
```

Auch den letzten Treiber würde ich antesten der vileicht noch unstable/masket mankiert ist..

edit//

Sorry, hab jetzt erst mitbekommen das du den Treiber gar net laden kannst.

Welche Version verwendest du?

----------

## Max Steel

mach mal update-pciids und dann nochmal lspci und poste den Output hier.

----------

## mc-iceman

@xraver

meine version ist die neuste!

localhost ~ # emerge --search "nvidia-drivers"

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 100.14.19

      Latest version installed: 100.14.19

      Size of files: 18,710 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

aber will nicht,[/glsa] laut nvidia müste es gehen.

@Max Steel

tja scheint nicht`s gebracht zu haben  :Sad: 

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7930

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7933

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7934

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:0391 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 0001:8168 (rev 01)

03:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

Ein freund meinte noch ich soll die Beta Treiber istallieren nur weis ich nicht wie!

----------

## Max Steel

in /etc/portage/package.keywords =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-<version> ~x86 eingeben

bzw. ~amd64 falls du ein 64bitsystem benutzt.

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> in /etc/portage/package.keywords =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-<version> ~x86 eingeben
> 
> bzw. ~amd64 falls du ein 64bitsystem benutzt.

 

Das ~<Architektur> kann man sich schenken  :Wink:  Dann ist es auch leichter die Dateien zu verwalten.

Nebenbei ist das kein BETA-Treiber, sondern der aktuelle von nvidia als stabil veröffentlichte!

Das muss halt von den Gentoo-Usern erst noch getestet werden, und wenn eine gewisse Zeit keine bugs mehr veröffentlicht werden wirds stabil  :Smile: 

----------

## Vortex375

Bei den nvidia-Treibern kannst du normalerweise bedenkenlos den neusten Treiber verwenden. Die nvidia-Leute testen den Treiber normalerweise ausgiebig bevor es ein Release gibt. Drum dauert es auch so lange, bis es ein neues Release gibt.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mc-iceman

so jetzt hab ich alles versucht alte Treiber, nonstable Treiber, stable Treiber aber nix will gehen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ist es möglic das ich was im kernel vergessen gabe??

Mein Board ist ein Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/de/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=Fatal1ty+F-I90HD&fMTYPE=LGA775 und meine Grafikkarte Ist eine Foxconn GF7600GT FV-N76TM2DT-R3 http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/GraphicCards/detail_overview.aspx?ID=en-us0000026

tja also ich weis nicht mehr weiter  :Sad: 

----------

## misterjack

Schon http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/nvidia beachtet? Vielleicht hilfts ja. Um zu wissen, ob du was im Kernel vergessen hast, bitte deine Kernelconfig posten und emerge --info

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mal eine andere Kernelversion ausprobiert? Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit auch mitunnter Probleme. Speziell damals mit den mm-sources.

----------

## mc-iceman

tja bringt alles nix   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hab gestern festgestellt das ich im winxp nich mal Quake3 Spielen kann mit einer Auflösung die höher ist als 640x480 *lol* sofort grafik-freez und muss reseten  :Evil or Very Mad:  Werde die karte zurück schicken und mal sehen was die neue bringt.  :Embarassed:  Ich hab ja zumglück noch ne onboard ATI für Windows o.k. aber auf linux neee da hab ich keine lust drauf.

Also ist mein Projekt vorerst eingefroren!! Melde mich dann wider.  :Wink: 

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## xraver

Benutz doch die ATi solange mit dem FB Treiber.

VESA wird die doch wohl koennen  :Wink:  und so sparst du dir irgent welches rumgefummel mit den "netten" ATI Treibern.

----------

## mc-iceman

nee will ati nicht mal mit vesa, hab mir noch ne 7300gs gekauft nur der treiber will immer noch nicht   :Sad: 

hab da beim compilieren noch was gefunden:

	echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";		\

	echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";	\

	echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";	\

nur wen ich die make oldconfig && make prepare und make all modules_install install ausfüre bingt nix und aus irgend einem grund hab ich keine auto.conf *michamkopfkratzen*

so die datei ist nun auch da nur klappen will es immer noch nicht   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Max Steel

sichere deine Kernel-Config und mach make mrproper, 

danach make menuconfig und erstelle dir eine neue.

danach make && make modules_install && module-rebuild rebuild

Falls module-rebuild nicht existiert, ein emerge -av module-rebuild

----------

## mc-iceman

Das hab ich auch gemach ohne erfolg  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nun hab ich mir mahl simple mepis runter geladen und installiert und welche überaschung, wider keine erfolg auch da will`s nicht mit nvidia treiber klappen   :Evil or Very Mad:   also hab ich mir mal den treiber von nvidia gezogen und der meint ich häte kein nvidia GPU  :Crying or Very sad:  warum?! ich weis es auch nicht.

langsam drehe ich durch das kann doch nicht so schwer sein *grr* hab allerdings den verdacht des es an dem ATI RS600 light.

ps. kent jemand ein intel board das bauform mATX ist und DDR2 800 unterstützt?

----------

## Max Steel

keine nividiaGPU? hmm dann schau mal ob im Bios was von Boot VGA from steht,

Wenn nicht bau deine Karte mal aus und schau ganz genau was drauf steht.

----------

## mc-iceman

es ist eine msi nVidia 7300GS mit 256MB Ram http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=804&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=136 und die zweit karte die ich als defekt zurück geschickt hab, ist eine foxcon 7600GT http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/GraphicCards/detail_overview.aspx?ID=en-us0000026

noch so zur info beide karten sind im meinem hackintosh gelaufen bis ich meine board wechseln muste und jetzt leuft nicht mahl mehr das   :Evil or Very Mad:  nur noch windoff   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mc-iceman

Hallo Hab wider mahl News   :Wink: 

Gestern Hat sich das Board mit einem Bluescreen verabschidet danach ging nicht`s mehr tja hab ich hald mein altes Board wider eingebaut und sie da

alles geht die nvidia treiber usw. Fazit nie wider ein AMD ATI Board.

Der wesenliche unterschid war das er mir bei lspci nicht einfach 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:0391 (rev a1) sondern 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1) was ja eigentlich normal ist.

Werde nun das Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD einschicken und dann noch mal`s testen ob es immer noch so ist, wen ja verkauf ich das teil im Ebay.

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe

----------

## firefly

nur weil bei dir das board sich verabschiedet hat, muss es nicht gleich heißen das komplett AMD/ATI schlecht sind. Das hätte dir auch mit nem board mit intel, via, nvidia und co. chipsatz auch passieren können.

----------

## mc-iceman

@firefly

genau aus diesem Grund werde ich das ja nochmals testen so bald es zurück ist  :Wink:  und ich bin nicht sauer weil sich das board verabschiedet hat ich bin sauer das sich mit dem board meine nvidia nicht erkannt hat. Das kann aber auch diverse gründe haben  :Confused: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *mc-iceman wrote:*   

> @firefly
> 
> genau aus diesem Grund werde ich das ja nochmals testen so bald es zurück ist  und ich bin nicht sauer weil sich das board verabschiedet hat ich bin sauer das sich mit dem board meine nvidia nicht erkannt hat. Das kann aber auch diverse gründe haben 

 

Hi,

sind die Karten zufällig echte Mac-Karten oder sind das Retailkarten? Ich erinnere mich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass Apple die Biosversionen austauscht um sie kompatibel mit dem eigenen Treiber zu machen. Leider kann man das nicht rückgängig machen, iirc  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## mc-iceman

@bbgermany

Nee das sind ganz normale PCI-e 16x Karten für den PC, seit den Titan Treiber ist das nicht mehr nötig! Ich hüte mich an irgend welchen Bios rum zu basteln, ist nicht mein Fachgebiet. Das ist auch der Grund warum beide nv70er sind und nicht 8800er die würden in osx86 nicht gehen zumindest ohne beschleunigung.   :Wink: 

----------

